# Running Fridge While Towing



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

We bought a 23RS a couple weeks ago (our first TT), we used to have a popup. The salesman told us that we cant leave the gas on to the fridge while driving down the road because it is unsafe. I.E. stopping at gas stations.







Is this the case? Do most of you tow with the fridge running? There is no D.C. option like with the popup. They said the fridge is to big for this. Thanks.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and cograts on your new 23rs.

We tow with our fridge on. When we refuel, I turn it off at the control panel which extinguishes the flame. If you turn it off at the propane tank, the flame stays on until it burns up all the propane in the lines. When you go to restart it, you have to wait for all the air to bleed out of the line. Once we're done fueling up, we pull away and turn it back on. There's many schools of thought on this subject, but that's what I do.

Mike


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I follow the same steps as Mike. But, was told by the Tech that it is perfectly safe to tow with the fridge on...

Jose


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh yeah...towing with the fridge on here too. Stop for gas, turn of the fridge. Pull away from the pumps, turn the fridge back on, make sure it lights (check fridge light does not come on) then hit the road again.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have always left it on while towing. I never gave it any thought to turn off at a gas station, the trailer rarely would be close enough to the pumps while fueling. Not saying it is not a bad idea, I just never thought of doing it. The flame is enclosed be it ventilated and 4 feet from the ground. Fumes can do funny things tho. With all the morons that smoke while they fuel and I have seen them throw cigarettes across the island while fueling, that has always made me nervous.
Safety is always a good thing, so I will have to consider doing what Mike does.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I to do what Mike does

will


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like Mike, I tow with it on, and just shut it off for fuel stops. If you are uncomfortable doing this, another option is to pre-chill the fridge a few days before departure, and load it up. Shut it off just before departure. It should stay cold for quite awhile, and becomes a giant "cooler".

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I heard a story somewhere where somone lost their TT due to having fridge on while fueling. I am a bit nervous about this practice so I do what Tim mentioned. I always fire up the fridge a few days before we leave and it keeps cold while I tow.

I have never towed more then a couple of hours so if I ever do I suppose I will run with the gas on.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The pre-cooling method will save you money in propane. It will also be safer to tow. Food stays cold for many hours in the fridge, so long as it's been pre-frozen or pre-chilled. I've traveled a couple hours with ice cream in the freezer with no melting.

I tow with the fridge OFF if I'm traveling 3 hours or less.

If you choose to tow with it on, just remember to SHUT THE FRIDGE OFF when pulling into the pumps. It is the right thing, and states it on the pump.

Could it start a fire? Yes.
But so could the cell phone people always seem to be using while pumping gas...
Or the pager...
Or the static spark you create when you jump back in the car to stay warm while the gas is pumping...
Or pumping into a plastic gas can that's not grounded...
Or smoking...
Or...


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

I always keep mine on while traveling. Most people do not recommend it because you are using propane. Technically speaking you should have your propane valve closed while traveling whether you are in a TT or a MH. However, in the real world that is not practical.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We were told once that you shouldn't do it because the trailer would not be level, and the refrigerator should run at "level". However, in reading the literature from Dometic, they said that if the trailer is level enough to walk around in without feeling uncomfortable, it is level enough to run the refrigerator, so running it underway is no problem. However, some people have troube keeping the burner lit in high winds.

We always run with our on, and usually travel within a gas tank away, so don't often refuel with the trailer on. But turning it off sure sounds like the smart thing to do...


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

I run my Fridge on gas when traveling, but shut it off before pulling up to the gas pumps.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have done both.

I now travel with the gas turned off. I cool the fridge a couple of days ahead of the trip, stock my fridge,hook up, turn off the gas and go. I have gone 8hrs before turning on the fridge again. Everything was cold and the ice-cream was still frozen. So from my experience, I really do not see a real need to keep the fridge on while towing. Now, if I was travelling for a long period of time I would turn my fridge on during rest stops and see how cold the fridge is and make a judgement call then.

Thor


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Technically, you are not suppose to do it. However, as the kids like to say "everyone else is doing it".


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We run ours all the time at home and stocked up
Depends on the distance of trip
Short trip I do not run the fridge
But long trips I will run the fridge
And shut off when it time to refeul
Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I hadn't really ever thought about it. I run mine all the 
time when travelling. But I like the idea of not runnning 
for 2 or 3 hours on lp. I like the LP saving, so I think
we'll turn ours off on this trip we're laving on today, 2 hours
from here.
this group rocks!


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

MAYZ83 said:


> We bought a 23RS a couple weeks ago (our first TT), we used to have a popup. The salesman told us that we cant leave the gas on to the fridge while driving down the road because it is unsafe. I.E. stopping at gas stations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there,
We always tow with our frig on, and turn off when refueling. The dealer told us this was fine.
good luck
Jac


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is my little bit about running with the fridge on.

I don't do it, never have had the need and don't care for the additional risk if I don't need to take it.

I precool my fridge 24 hours before I go. Either on LP or power. Then I load precooled things in or frozen items. To speed up the precool in our old camper I would put in two 2-liter frozen soda bottles full of water. Within about 8 hours the fridge/freezer were well chilled. With the Outback and Raptor I haven't really needed the frozen bottles.

Then I close the fridge and turn it off, then turn the gas off. I've driven 8 hours in 90-100 degree and never had anything spoil or unfreeze. Ice cream is still frozen when we arrive.

Its each campers own call, but if you are going to drive with it on make sure you turn it off before you pull into the gas stations and follow any State laws about tunnels.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good point about tunnels and bridges Y.

I've had to stop and turn the gas off a couple of times to obey posted laws. Crossing the Chesapeake Bay Bridge/Tunnel and also the Cape May- Lewes ferry require you to turn off the tanks. The Chesepeake Bridge toll takers have asked every time we've been across.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Off subject, but what were the costs for the ferry and tunnel with the trailer?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

John,

Ferry was about $85 for the truck, trailer and 4 passengers. The bridge/tunnel was $16 each way.

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I do the same as Y -- pre-cool, turn off and go. If it was a super hot day and I was out on one of the lonely, hot Nevada roads all alone, I might leave it on. In addition to the hassle of having to turn the fridge off for tunnels, bridges, ferries, and fuel stops, I kind of want to eliminate an ignition source if I happened to get in an accident. It would be rare for me to run with it on, but I'm sure those circumstances do exist.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

A few folks have mentioned the concern about saving the propane. Just a little bit of trivia, but you could run the fridge on propane all summer, and probably not use one 30 lb bottle. It doesn't use a whole lot of gas, but hook that thing up to a shore line, and watch the meter spin.....









Tim


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

I have taken my tt from long isalnd to virginia with the fridge turned off and everything was still frozen and cold when i got there. I turn it on a day or two before we leave and turn it off while driving. That trip was 9 hours and all was well.
JUST KEEP IT CLOSED.Works for me. No worries.RobR


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Going to Myrtle Beach June 25th and we are debating weather to drive with it on or off. Is everything still frozen after 9 hours of driving with it off? This trip will probably be around 16 hours for us (done in 2 days) and I really don't want to shop when I get there.

I'll just go with what the majority thinks!!

Tina


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you do not open and use a frzen half gallon milk container (water of course) to help it, it will be fine. I leave mine running.

John

I will be in Myrtle Beach one month after you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Less then 2hrs to site = turn off frig before leaving (been on all night on shore power)

More then 2hrs to site = travel with gas on


----------

